# Question about how many stiches to cast on.



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello, Ladies.

I want to knit a scarf with this pattern: 3 knit and 3 purl.


Could you please tell me if there is a formula for how many stitches I should cast on?

I'd like the scarf to be about 8 inches wide. 

Thanks a lot. 

stef


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Weight of yarn and size of needles...?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi.

The needle is a size 10, but I don't know the weight of the yarn.

Why? This is silly, but the label is under lots of wound yarn. 

However, it's a medium weight.

I'm not concerned so much with the size actually, as I am with getting the right number of stitches on so I will get 3 and 3.

stef


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

If you cast on multiples of 21 you will begin and end with a knit pattern-and will have a stitch to slip at the beginning of each row to make your edges nice and smooth looking. You can vary the width with needle size and total of stitches. Remember, it's just sticks and string...play a bit and have fun.
betty


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, ladies.

I appreciate the tips and helps.

It is only January 12th, 2010.

I _should_ be able to learn how to knit before it's gardening time. Right?




stef


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh yea, long before then


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Yesterday I was working on a scarf with a k2 p2 pattern.

I was about 4" into it when I noticed a hole. Don't know yet how to recapture stitches so I just continued to add one k stitch at that particular spot as I went along.

Somewhere about 12" I messed up *really* bad and *completely* lost my way. 

I tried slowly unravelling, transferring from one needle to the next and just got into deeper water. :stars:

Sigh.


I unravelled the whole thing and today I am working on a k3 p3 pattern. 

It's a little easier on my still clumsy hands, I can see the pattern a lot easier and I actually like the more pronounced design it is producing.

I shall persevere! LOL

(o:

stef


----------

